# Stuck in battery



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

Howdy gang, 
Had a great morning at the range breaking in my Mp9 Performance center. When I was done, I loaded up my defence ammo (one in the chamber of course) and went home. 
When I made time to clean, I went to clear all ammo, Mag release, then cleared the chamber. Clearing the first time, it wouldn't. Chamber would drop but after that she stopped cold. I released then tried it again. Popped right out. I was "what the?" attitude, so I put the Mag in and tried another. Cycled no problem. The third one however is just plain ignorant. Again, it slides back just enough for the chamber to drop, but after that, it won't budge. Of course when released it goes back into ready to fire position. The round in it is actually nickle plated FYI. 

Do you think the cartridge itself is simply stuck or what?
It functioned perfectly with brass reloads at the range. 
If you think it's just a stuck case, how do I "unstuck" it, safely without damage?


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

Nevermind gang, I decided it was a stuck case. I got real mad, grabbed a rag and pulled with rage. Popped out. Since it happened twice with the nickle plated brass, I'm going to blame it on that.
I surely hate to waste an unused projectile, so I'll pull em and dump the cases.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe spend about an hour polishing your pistol's chamber.

Want instructions? Send me a PM.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

Sounds like a smart idea. 
Before I pulled the bullets, I cycled 5 through my h&k Vp9 without a hitch. 
A bit of a polish seems like the right thing to do. 
Request sent.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Instructions sent.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Mr Steve. 
Just printed em up


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

How about some measuring and a plunk test. I'd hate modify a gun to accomadate bum cartridges. Also, if it were under warranty it would be a trip back to maker.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Before using any kind of abrasive polish I’d try cleaning aggressively with solvent and nylon brush, then maybe move up to a bronze brush. A penetrating oil can be useful as well if you letit Soak over night.

you stated that you shot “cheap range reloads”. Were they lead bullets or jacketed?
Lead can shear off and get wedged into the chamber mouth. This could cause perfectly good ammo to stick in the chamber. This is why I recommend aggressive cleaning first.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Drop the problem rounds into the chamber . See how well they fit in the barrel-the plunk test. When you run into a situation were some rounds chamber and others won't look to the cartridges. Polishing the chamber may void the warranty. You gotta rule out badly loaded cartridges first. Decide where the problem really lives. Is it a faulty handgun? Is it reloaded rounds from the Bubba Custom Gun works?


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Trouble shoot all ammo first, then the gun. I would rather make my handloads fit/work in my guns than the other way around. While careful chamber polishing more than likely won't hurt anything it may be an unnecessary task. Perhaps the "Performance Center" version has a "tighter" chamber? How does your gun function with factory ammo?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Were the reloads fired the first (or subsequent) times through the same gun? If not then They may be "fire formed" to the chamber that they were last shot in. If that chamber is only slightly larger the cases will stick.
When I used to reload for prairie dog eradication I would only neck size the cases and only fire them in the rifle that they originally were fired from. Since they were used in bolt action rifles it was relatively easy to cycle the rounds. BTW, these fire formed rounds were preferred over factory match ammo by myself and fellow destroyers of the pesky prairie poodles.

GW


----------

